# Strobe lights - how do you know outdoor or indoor?



## hawkes (Sep 29, 2008)

Another question from the new guy....

I see some Chauvet mini strobes for under $15 a piece, but I don't see anything about indoor vs. outdoor. Does anyone know if these are ok out in the weather or is there a different strobe you recommend for outdoor use? I am looking to create a lightning effect triggered by lightning sounds using the Chauvet strobe controller. 

Thanks again!


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I just wait until Halloween day to set up the lighting I think is questionable.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

I live in SANTA MONICA, CA. and we have a very wet coastal nights, i have been exposing many strobe lights to that environment for 12 years and havent had a problem yet. KNOCK ON WOOD!
I have even made it through a few rain storms. 
Bottom line is there are no outdoor strobe lights ( for cheap price).
But i highly recommend at least 75 watt strobes for a thunder storm. Dont buy the cheap ones they dont put out enough light.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought mine from walmart...not in the halloween section but in the lights...I leave them out all the time unless the weather report calls for rain and I just bring them in (just to be on the safe side)...I think I paid $9.97 or $12.97 and have had them now for 3 years...no problems using them outside.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

I was going to ask the same question. The only strobes I've ever seen are the cheap ones in the stores. Spirit has a "pro fogger" which looks big but I wasn't impressed with the output.


----------

